# Comment virtualiser un système Mac avec VMware ?



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir à tous   

Je suis nouveau venu ici (je viens de me présenter) j'espère que je poste dans la bonne rubrique... j'ai un grande interrogation... cela fait des jours que je cherche une réponse sans succès...

J'aimerais virtualiser un système Mac OS (Lion pour l'exemple). Pour cela j'ai installé VMware & VirtualBox mais aucun ne me permet d'installer Mac OS. J'ai un fichier système de Lion (10.7) avec comme extension .dmg. Si je le monte dans le lecteur CD virtuel, au lancement de ma VM rien ne se passe, ça ne boot pas.

J'ai donc converti ce fichier .dmg en .iso avec un soft & pareil, au lancement de ma VM (VMware ou VirtualBox) ça ne boot pas... pourquoi ?! J'ai bien unlocké VMware pour avoir la possibilité d'installer des machines Apple, mais rien...

Je pense que je n'ai pas compris quelque chose ou qu'il me manque un élément, mais lequel ?

D'avance merci salutations


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

VMWare Fusion ?   
Sinon, ce n'est pas très différent d'un Hackintosh, tu devrais chercher dans cette direction...


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Salut merci de m'avoir répondu mais VMware Fusion est-il compatible Windows ? Car je virtualise sur cet OS...

Je ne connais rien en Hackintosh donc cela ne va pas m'aider... aurais-tu la gentillesse de m'expliquer pourquoi les .dmg ou les .iso ne boot pas ?

Merci


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Parce que VMWare standard simule un hardware PC et pas Mac, et que macOS est conçu par Apple pour ne booter que sur un hardware Mac. 
Après il y a des bricoleurs qui ont trouvé comment patcher un installateur macOS pour le forcer à booter, et s'installer, sur un hardware PC, ca s'appelle un Hackintosh, c'est cela qu'il faut que tu recherches... mais il y a des embuches que je te laisse découvrir


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Alors pour le patch j'ai bien installé le Unlocker pour VMware... concernant le hardware Mac comme c'est du Intel pourquoi est-ce différent ? Pourquoi dans ce cas VMware propose l'installation de différents systèmes Mac & ne boot pas dessus ?!

Comme je suis complètement novice peux-tu m'envoyer un lien sur un post qui parle de ça STP ?

Merci


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Pour cela j'ai installé VMware & VirtualBox mais aucun ne me permet d'installer Mac OS.


Ce n'est pas clair, sur quel matériel ?

Sinon un peu de lecture...








						Installer OSX High Sierra sur PC avec VMware
					

Il est loin le dernier article ou je vous expliquais comment installer OSX Yosemite sur VMware. Et bien je reviens en pleine forme pour vous proposer d’installer la toute dernière version d’OSX High Sierra en quelques clics… C’est une machine virtuelle prête à l’emploi. Le fonctionnement est...




					www.tech2tech.fr
				











						5 étapes pour installer macOS Sierra dans VirtualBox sous Windows 10 - iPom
					

Je ne savais pas moi-même si je voulais sauter sur un Mac depuis que je suis allé sur Google Samurai Jack quand j’avais 9 ans (ne me demandez pas pourquoi) sur mon ordinateur fonctionnant sous Windows. Depuis lors, il m’a fallu un certain temps pour m’habituer au MacOS d’Apple et à ce que j’ai...




					ipom.fr
				






Sebiohazard a dit:


> Alors pour le patch j'ai bien installé le Unlocker pour VMware


Ici, on ne va surtout pas parler de ce qui est illégal. Merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ici, on ne va surtout pas parler de ce qui est illégal. Merci d'en tenir compte.



Je pose la question... installer Mac OS en VM ou en Hackintosh quelle différence ? Vous avez ici une rubrique Hackintosh elle est donc tolérée non ? En quoi mon installation en VM serait illégale ?!



Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas clair, sur quel matériel ?



Salut qu'est-ce que tu aimerais savoir ? Je suis sur Windows 10 Pro avec un Intel i3-7300 & 16 Go de RAM. J'utilise la dernière version de VMware Player avec le unlocker installé. J'ai suivi un tuto de *Tech2Tech* pour l'installation de Catalina ici.

Ça fonctionne l'ISO qu'il fournit est bootable (je ne sais pas comment il a fait d'ailleurs...) mais ce que j'aimerais, c'est installer des systèmes Mac OS antérieurs comme Lion 10.7. J'ai le .dmg de Lion 10.7 que j'ai converti en .iso pourquoi ça ne boot pas ?

Salutations


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Comme je suis complètement novice peux-tu m'envoyer un lien sur un post qui parle de ça STP ?


Désolé, je rêvais d'une occasion de l'utiliser, ne m'en veux pas : https://lmgtfy.com/?q=hackintosh&s=d&iie=1


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Ce que j'aimerais simplement savoir c'est pourquoi il existe des ISO bootables & d'autres pas. & ces ISO non bootables comment les convertir en ISO bootables ?!



ericse a dit:


> Désolé, je rêvais d'une occasion de l'utiliser, ne m'en veux pas : https://lmgtfy.com/?q=hackintosh&s=d&iie=1



Désolé Google ne donne en aucun cas cette réponse... ni personne d'ailleurs... on dirait que c'est un sujet taboo 

Autre question... quelle différence entre un .dmg & un .iso ? C'est hyper compliqué chez Apple  sur Linux ou sur Windows une ISO est toujours bootable... bref si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer ?

Merci


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Moi je trouve ça drôle : https://fr.lmgtfy.com/?q=comment+utiliser+google&pp=1&s=b


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Mai 2020)

Oui sans doute pour toi... mais ici c'est un forum d'entre-aide ou un forum d'humour à 2.50 Frs ?! 

& ça ne fait pas avancer le schmilblick...


----------



## Sebiohazard (13 Mai 2020)

Pas de réponses... donc j'en conclu que je n'aurais plus d'aide de votre part ?!


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Pas de réponses... donc j'en conclu que je n'aurais plus d'aide de votre part ?!


La plupart des membres vont te répondre quoi, puisqu'ils utilisent tous un Mac ? Dans cette section, on ne parle que de customisation en lien direct avec ce que l'on appelle un hackintosh qui est l'exploitation d'un PC et de tout son matériel interne avec une certaine quantité de modifications via des fichiers .kext. Par contre, il y aura l'utilisation du fichier original .dmg sans aucune modification. Petit exemple... https://www.tech2tech.fr/creer-un-hackintosh-de-a-a-z-macos-sur-pc-partie-1/

Ton problème est propre avec l'utilisation d'un PC en tentant l'installation d'une version de macOS dans une machine virtuelle, or il faut que le fichier .dmg soit en plus d'une conversion avoir été modifié... https://www.justgeek.fr/installer-macos-mojave-vmware-57278/ ...on ne peut pas utiliser depuis un PC un fichier .dmg propre au système Apple.


----------



## Sebiohazard (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Dans cette section, on ne parle que de customisation en lien direct avec ce que l'on appelle un hackintosh



Salut oui désolé je pense que mon post n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique... tu le mettrais où ?



Locke a dit:


> Ton problème est propre avec l'utilisation d'un PC en tentant l'installation d'une version de macOS dans une machine virtuelle, or il faut que le fichier .dmg soit en plus d'une conversion avoir été modifié... https://www.justgeek.fr/installer-macos-mojave-vmware-57278/ ...on ne peut pas utiliser depuis un PC un fichier .dmg propre au système Apple.



Oui justement & c'est cette modification que je cherche à réaliser... le problème est que dans leur tutoriel certains donne une ISO bootable avec VMware (là faut qu'on m'explique comment ils ont fait pour qu'elle soit bootable...) & d'autres donnent un fichier .vmdk qui est le HDD virtuel pour VMware.

Mais dans ce cas l'installation est déjà faite (HDD déjà initialisé) & ce n'est pas ce que je recherche, car j'aimerais réaliser moi même l'installation d'un système Apple de A à Z comme sur un vrai Mac 

Salutations !


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Salut oui désolé je pense que mon post n'est pas dans la bonne rubrique... tu le mettrais où ?


Nulle part, ce sont des forums dédiés pour les Mac.


Sebiohazard a dit:


> Oui justement & c'est cette modification que je cherche à réaliser... le problème est que dans leur tutoriel certains donne une ISO bootable avec VMware (là faut qu'on m'explique comment ils ont fait pour qu'elle soit bootable...) & d'autres donnent un fichier .vmdk qui est le HDD virtuel pour VMware.


Je crois que tu ne comprends pas que le fichier à utiliser est modifié en y aillant ajouter des fichiers particuliers permettant de faire une installation dans un PC, car il est impossible d'utiliser directement un fichier .dmg original Apple dans un PC. Et le fichier utilisé et souligné en rouge provient d'un machine virtuelle réalisée depuis un Mac, pas depuis un PC.


Sebiohazard a dit:


> Mais dans ce cas l'installation est déjà faite (HDD déjà initialisé) & ce n'est pas ce que je recherche, car j'aimerais réaliser moi même l'installation d'un système Apple de A à Z comme sur un vrai Mac


C'est impossible avec un simple PC. Alors on en revient a une installation de type hackintosh qui exploitera les capacités matérielles du PC. Le problème est que tous les PC ne permettent pas de faire un hackintosh. Tiens un peu de lecture issue d'un article de MacG... https://www.macg.co/mac/2016/09/comment-installer-os-x-sur-un-hackintosh-95551 ...ça fera plaisir au journaliste... https://forums.macg.co/threads/et-si-je-montais-un-hackintosh.1283051/

Pour finir, ce que tu souhaites faire ne pas peut-être réaliser sans passer par l'étape d'un hackintosh...


----------



## Sebiohazard (13 Mai 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour finir, ce que tu souhaites faire ne pas peut-être réaliser sans passer par l'étape d'un hackintosh...



Je ne veux pas te fâcher mais alors comment a fait Tech2Tech pour avoir une ISO bootable de Catalina avec Vmware voir ici ???


----------



## Locke (13 Mai 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Je ne veux pas te fâcher mais alors comment a fait Tech2Tech pour avoir une ISO bootable de Catalina avec Vmware voir ici ???


Hola, mais ça c'est fait depuis longtemps. Sérieusement, il n'est fait mention nulle part du logiciel utilisé pour faire une conversion d'un fichier .dmg vers .iso. Il faut impérativement utiliser le contenu de son package et voir si tu y arrives. Je me suis amusé à en faire le téléchargement et voici ce qu'il contient après dézippage...






...à la base le fichier original d'une version de macOS n'est pas avec une extension .dmg, mais .app..


----------



## murzuphle (31 Mai 2020)

Virtualiser macOS n'est pas une solution idéale. C'est imparfait, lent (même sur un SSD) et il n'y a aucune accélération vidéo.

Unlocker modifie des exécutables de VMware Workstation. Son développeur ayant disparu de la circulation, je déconseille fortement son utilisation.
VirtualBox est également capable de lancer des machines virtuelles macOS. C'est clairement plus lent, mais aucune manipulation douteuse n'est requise. Il est "compatible" avec Catalina.

Dans mon cas, j'avais besoin d'une installation locale d'Xcode pour le développement d'applications mobiles avec Visual Studio sur Windows.
J'ai installé Windows Subsystem for Linux et Ubuntu (à partir du Microsoft Store). Ensuite, j'ai utilisé https://github.com/myspaghetti/macos-virtualbox pour créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle (une fois le script exécuté, Ubuntu n'est plus nécessaire).

Bonne chance !


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

Hello merci pour ta réponse !



> VirtualBox est également capable de lancer des machines virtuelles macOS. C'est clairement plus lent, mais aucune manipulation douteuse n'est requise. Il est "compatible" avec Catalina.



Oui clairement plus lent & surtout l'audio ne fonctionne pas ! Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de douteux dans le Unlocker... ce sont des scripts (Linux) & des fichiers .bat (Windows) ?!

Si cela intéresse quelqu'un j'ai enfin trouvé comment convertir un .dmg en .iso bootable pour mes VM. La solution m'a été donné sur un autre forum... alors je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre un lien ici ou pas ?

Sinon sous Linux il existe macOS Simple KVM qui fonctionne vraiment très bien & très rapidement. Le seul bémol est que l'accélération graphique n'est pas prise en charge...

Salutations !


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Oui clairement plus lent & surtout l'audio ne fonctionne pas ! Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de douteux dans le Unlocker... ce sont des scripts (Linux) & des fichiers .bat (Windows) ?!


Parce que ça n'a jamais fait partie du contenu officiel d'un fichier officiel Apple ayant pour extension .app et .dmg. De plus, Apple n'a jamais fourni le moindre fichier avec une extension .iso pour l'installation d'une version de macOS.


Sebiohazard a dit:


> Si cela intéresse quelqu'un j'ai enfin trouvé comment convertir un .dmg en .iso bootable pour mes VM. La solution m'a été donné sur un autre forum... alors je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de mettre un lien ici ou pas ?


Tu peux citer la source, histoire de voir de quoi il retourne.


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

> Tu peux citer la source, histoire de voir de quoi il retourne.



OK très bien alors ça se passe ici

Salutations !


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de douteux dans le Unlocker... ce sont des scripts (Linux) & des fichiers .bat (Windows) ?!





Locke a dit:


> Parce que ça n'a jamais fait partie du contenu officiel d'un fichier officiel Apple ayant pour extension .app et .dmg.


Il me semble que le Unlocker est là pour modifier VMWare, pas macOS.


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Il me semble que le Unlocker est là pour modifier VMWare, pas macOS.


C'est bien ce que je dis, de même que pour un fichier .iso, non ?


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

> C'est bien ce que je dis, de même que pour un fichier .iso, non ?



Heuuuuuuuuuuuu non pas du tout le fichier .iso il faut le créer soi même !


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Heuuuuuuuuuuuu non pas du tout le fichier .iso il faut le créer soi même !


Tu peux relire ma réponse #20 et plus précisément...


Locke a dit:


> Parce que ça n'a jamais fait partie du contenu officiel d'un fichier officiel Apple ayant pour extension .app et .dmg. De plus, Apple n'a jamais fourni *le moindre fichier avec une extension .iso* pour l'installation d'une version de macOS.


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

> De plus, Apple n'a jamais fourni le moindre fichier avec une extension .iso pour l'installation d'une version de macOS.



Mais alors les fichiers .iso qu'on trouve sur le net de Yosemite par exemple (& qui ne fonctionnent pas en passant...) ils sortent d'où ?


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Mais alors les fichiers .iso qu'on trouve sur le net de Yosemite par exemple (& qui ne fonctionnent pas en passant...) ils sortent d'où ?


Ils sortent du chapeau de ceux qui les ont créés. La preuve ? J'ai tous les fichiers originaux depuis OS X Lion...





...de plus, ces fichiers .iso sont illégaux.


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

> J'ai tous les fichiers originaux depuis OS X Lion...



Wahouuuuuuuuu le Lion.dmg m'intéresse beaucoup  c'est le seul qui fonctionne pas chez moi... tu pourrais me l'uploader STP ?



> ...de plus, ces fichiers sont illégaux.



Illégaux ?! Les OS Apple sont gratuits je vois pas comment ils peuvent l'être ?!


----------



## Locke (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Illégaux ?! Les OS Apple sont gratuits je vois pas comment ils peuvent l'être ?!


Dès l'instant ou ils ont une extension différente de .app et .dmg, ils sont illégaux, car s'il y a une gratuité sauf pour OS X Lion, le téléchargement doit se faire depuis App Store. Tout ce que tu trouveras sur internet sera forcément un fichier illégal, puisqu'il faut un compte Apple avec un identifiant et un mot de passe pour App Store !

Pour OS X Lion, mon compte perso d'un hébergeur n'est pas assez grand, il est quasiment plein. 

*Edit :* ah oui, dans ma signature, il y a 3 liens directs de téléchargement depuis les serveurs d'Apple.


----------



## peyret (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Wahouuuuuuuuu le Lion.dmg



J'ai en MP


----------



## peyret (9 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Pour OS X Lion, mon compte perso d'un hébergeur n'est pas assez grand, il est quasiment plein.



...compte Google gratuit ? pour 20 € par an j'ai 100 Go.......   
et il est loin d'être plein....




C'est tout "Mac" pour pouvoir "aider" les membres de macg.....


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Illégaux ?! Les OS Apple sont gratuits je vois pas comment ils peuvent l'être ?!


Pour les biens immatériels possession ne vaut pas titre : que tu l'ais obtenu gratuitement ne t'en donnes pas la propriété, il ne t'appartient pas, et tu ne peux pas l'utiliser pour faire ce que tu veux, seulement ce qu'Apple autorise.


----------



## edenpulse (9 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Illégaux ?! Les OS Apple sont gratuits je vois pas comment ils peuvent l'être ?!


Les OS d'Apple ne sont pas gratuits. Ils sont incorporés dans le prix de la machine avec laquelle tu l'achètes. Il n'y a pas de "license" d'utilisation comme sur Windows par contre effectivement, vu qu'ils ne sont censés être utilisés uniquement sur des machines Apple.

Pour en revenir au sujet de base. Que ça soit un iso, dmg, etc... a peu d'importance, c'est une image disque de l'install. Ce n'est pas le format qui le rendra bootable/installable ou non. 

C'est pour cela qu'une image disque (quelqu'elle soit encore une fois) n'est pas bootable "comme ça" sur un PC. 
Les logiciels de virtualisation, virtualisent, un EFI / Bios standard comme il est possible d'en trouver un sur une carte mère d'un PC classique. 

Apple à réalisé son propre EFI non standard, installé dans la carte mère d'un mac, qui ne fonctionne absolument pas comme sur un PC classique. 
Il est donc nécessaire si tu veux démarrer macOS, de virtualiser également cet EFI spécifique d'Apple, pour que l'image disque acquière les bons paramètres pour pouvoir booter / démarrer macOS. 

Dernier point et pas des moindres, une machine virtuelle de macOS ne sera vraiment pas une partie de plaisir à utiliser, extrèmement lente, pas de son, pas d'accélération graphique... loin de là pas une solution agréable. 

Il existe quelques tutos et images disques que tu pourras trouver sur ton moteur de recherche favori assez facilement néanmoins.


----------



## Sebiohazard (9 Juin 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Dernier point et pas des moindres, une machine virtuelle de macOS ne sera vraiment pas une partie de plaisir à utiliser, extrèmement lente, pas de son, pas d'accélération graphique...



Alors pas du tout du tout !!! Avec VMware Player (gratuit en plus) sur Windows 10, j'ai installé Catalina & c'est super rapide !!! Les applications s'ouvrent instantanément, j'ai du son & internet. Avec les additions invité j'ai même l'accélération graphique (128 Mo) donc je pense que tu te bases sur une très vieille virtualisation ?!

Pareil avec macOS Simple KVM (émulation via Qemu sous Linux) c'est comme si j'avais Catalina en natif, mais le seul bémol comme je l'ai dit plus haut, avec Qemu pas d'accélération graphique (contrairement à Vmware Player).

Bonne soirée


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Avec les additions invité j'ai même l'accélération graphique (128 Mo) donc je pense que tu te bases sur une très vieille virtualisation ?!
> 
> Bonne soirée



bonjour

j'espère que tu rend compte de se que tu écrie , depuis quand 128Mo sont considéré comme accélération graphique  .

sur un bon """petit"" hack ou VMware ou autre bidule utiliser de petite gamme , 1533 Mo commence a être considérer comme accélération graphique en dessous ce n'est qu'une aide au graphisme .


----------



## Sebiohazard (10 Juin 2020)

> j'espère que tu rend compte de se que tu écrie , depuis quand 128Mo sont considéré comme accélération graphique .



Cela suffit pour l'usage que je souhaite en faire & tout est très rapide


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Cela suffit pour l'usage que je souhaite en faire & tout est très rapide



vue sous cette reponse je suis d'accord avec toi . mais , tu peut mieux faire  .


----------



## Sebiohazard (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> tu peut mieux faire



C'est à dire explique moi comment ?


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> C'est à dire explique moi comment ?


TAPE : accélération graphique  , dans ton moteur recherche préférer répondera a tes interogations sur le sujet.

mais encore : patch accélération graphique  (( xxxxxxxxx )) les (x) corespond au materiel ou pc ou hack , enfin ta compris .


----------



## Sebiohazard (10 Juin 2020)

En tapant sur Google on trouve ça c'est la doc officielle de VMware...

Preuve que j'avais raison en VM sous macOS il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique...


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> En tapant sur Google on trouve ça c'est la doc officielle de VMware...
> 
> Preuve que j'avais raison en VM sous macOS il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique...



il ne faut jamais s’arrêté sur une impasse de lecture , car sans est une .

il y d'autre façon d’accélérer sa cartographie , même sur vmw , comment crois tu que fond les développeurs , il existe des patsh tout simplement et bien d'autre chose , c'est incroyable de ne pas voir plus loin que bout de sont nez . excuse moi mais il y a un moment ou il faut dire les choses .

je t'en apporte la preuvent dans quelques minute juste le temps de prendre un pc et allumer ma vmw sous macOS .

ET VOILA bien sur le rendu graphique sera encore different avec un autre OS , exemple avec sierra le maximum que j'arrive obtenir c'est 533 Mo , avec yosemite je décent a 258Mo


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> En tapant sur Google on trouve ça c'est la doc officielle de VMware...
> 
> Preuve que j'avais raison en VM sous macOS il n'y a pas d'accélération graphique...


Tu as une interprétation un peu particulière. Ce que tu cites chez VMware indique que dans les paramètres d'une machine virtuelle on peut prendre en compte la puissance d'une carte graphique dédiée en octroyant beaucoup plus de mémoire ainsi que la possibilité d'utiliser la résolution d'un écran Retina.

Et là, je peux parler en connaissance de cause étant donné que j'ai utilisé pendant un bon moment un logiciel de 3D comme 3DS Max avec 12 Go de mémoire _(le maximum possible)_, une émulation de 4 coeurs du processeur et 2048 Mo pour une émulation d'une carte graphique.

Par définition, une machine virtuelle est une émulation d'un processeur, de la mémoire, de la puce/carte graphique en tenant compte de la puissance de base d'un PC/Mac, mais ce ne sera que de l'émulation. C'est pour cela que souvent je pose la question à certains membres pour savoir si par hasard ils espèrent jouer à des jeux dans une machine virtuelle. Et la sentence tombe rapidement, c'est non, sauf pour des très, très, très, vieux jeux.


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as une interprétation un peu particulière. Ce que tu cites chez VMware indique que dans les paramètres d'une machine virtuelle on peut prendre en compte la puissance d'une carte graphique dédiée en octroyant beaucoup plus de mémoire ainsi que la possibilité d'utiliser la résolution d'un écran Retina.
> 
> Et là, je peux parler en connaissance de cause étant donné que j'ai utilisé pendant un bon moment un logiciel de 3D comme 3DS Max avec 12 Go de mémoire _(le maximum possible)_, une émulation de 4 coeurs du processeur et 2048 Mo pour une émulation d'une carte graphique.
> 
> Par définition, une machine virtuelle est une émulation d'un processeur, de la mémoire, de la puce/carte graphique en tenant compte de la puissance de base d'un PC/Mac, mais ce ne sera que de l'émulation. C'est pour cela que souvent je pose la question à certains membres pour savoir si par hasard ils espèrent jouer à des jeux dans une machine virtuelle. Et la sentence tombe rapidement, c'est non, sauf pour des très, très, très, vieux jeux.



merci a toi d'avoir intervenu , au moin il comprendra bien mieux avec tes indication .


----------



## Sebiohazard (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> c'est incroyable de ne pas voir plus loin que bout de sont nez



& bien au lieu de me dénigrer donne moi des liens concrets de ce que tu avances


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> & bien au lieu de me dénigrer donne moi des liens concrets de ce que tu avances


@Locke ta apporté une très bonne réponse bien meilleur que la mienne , tu trouvera exactement se qu'il dit sur google . fait une recherche .


----------



## Locke (10 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> & bien au lieu de me dénigrer donne moi des liens concrets de ce que tu avances


Ce n'est pas du dénigrement, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'une machine virtuelle ne peut en aucun cas utiliser la moindre parcelle physique d'un PC/Mac, tout ne sera que de l'émulation, du virtuel et relis la réponse #42.


----------



## Sebiohazard (11 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du dénigrement, mais il faut bien comprendre qu'une machine virtuelle ne peut en aucun cas utiliser la moindre parcelle physique d'un PC/Mac, tout ne sera que de l'émulation



Salut alors je me suis renseigné auprès d'une personnes très compétente en la matière & ... NON VMware utilise bien des éléments physiques comme le processeur & la mémoire... raison pour laquelle c'est extrêmement rapide sous VMware Player


----------



## Locke (11 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Salut alors je me suis renseigné auprès d'une personnes très compétente en la matière & ... NON VMware utilise bien des éléments physiques comme le processeur & la mémoire... raison pour laquelle c'est extrêmement rapide sous VMware Player


Négatif, la preuve en images...





...mais si tu veux m'apprendre comment se passer de ces options, c'est quand tu veux. Ou alors, ça fait des années que je ne sais pas me servir de VMware et Parallels Desktop ! Et voici tous les réglages possibles qui ne seront que de l'émulation...




Et qui sont ces personnes compétentes ? Et entendons-nous bien, ici ce sont des forums pour des matériels Apple, alors ce que tu fais sous Windows 10 n'a aucun, mais aucun rapport. Ici, quand on parle de machine virtuelle, ce sera pour une version de Windows. Ayant utilisé assez longtemps Windows et même encore maintenant, une version de macOS dans une machine virtuelle sous Windows ne sera que de l'émulation.


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Juin 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Et entendons-nous bien, ici ce sont des forums pour des matériels Apple, alors ce que tu fais sous Windows 10 n'a aucun, mais aucun rapport.



Heuuuuuuuuuuuuuu du matériel Apple ??? Dans la section Hackintosh ??? Faudra que tu m'expliques là MDR ?!

La preuve que ce que j'avance est vrai est toute simple. J'ai installé macOS 10.15 Catalina sans aucun soucis sur Windows 10 avec VMware Player sur mon PC équipé d'un Intel i3 7300 & sur mon autre PC, même OS même config mais avec un CPU différent, un Intel Pentium G4400 (qui supporte aussi la VT évidemment) *IMPOSSIBLE* d'installer macOS Catalina !!!

Seul les machines équipées d'un CPU Intel i3 - i5 - i7 permettent d'installer macOS Catalina, que ce soit sur un PC réel ou en VM. Donc cela veut bien dire que VMware Player partage du " vrai " matériel avec son hôte & que ce n'est *PAS* de l'émulation !

Sinon il faudra également parler d'émulation pour les Hackintosh 

CQFD


----------



## Locke (12 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Sinon il faudra également parler d'émulation pour les Hackintosh


Le sujet a dévié, mais dans une machine virtuelle tout ne sera que de l'émulation. Dans un hackintosh on exploite bien le matériel physique, mais dans ta réponse #5, il est clair que VMware est pour la création d'une machine virtuelle. Or après dans tes réponses, ça part un peu dans tous les sens, avec un mélange de machine virtuelle et de hackintosh.

Alors, on va en rester au hackintosh et juste comme ça, dans les grandes lignes une méthode pour créer un hackintosh... https://www.tech2tech.fr/creer-un-hackintosh-de-a-a-z-macos-sur-pc-partie-1/ ...et il y la suite sur ce site.


----------



## ericse (12 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> La preuve que ce que j'avance est vrai est toute simple. J'ai installé macOS 10.15 Catalina sans aucun soucis sur Windows 10 avec VMware Player sur mon PC équipé d'un Intel i3 7300 & sur mon autre PC, même OS même config mais avec un CPU différent, un Intel Pentium G4400 (qui supporte aussi la VT évidemment) *IMPOSSIBLE* d'installer macOS Catalina !!!


On va dire que c'est un peu plus compliqué que ça : VMware utilise un mélange de virtualisation pure et de para-virtualisation pour obtenir de meilleures performances, et avec ce mélange tu peux simuler un processeur différent, mais dans certaines limites, et en sachant le configurer. 
Dans ton exemple, tu n'as pas pu simuler un i3 sur un Pentium, d'abord parce que tu ne l'as pas demandé à VMware de le faire, et donc par défaut il simule le même processeur que le physique, et ensuite peut-être même parce que VMware ne le permet pas, puisque cela n'a pas d'intérêt pour Windows (ça je n'ai pas vérifié).


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Dans ton exemple, tu n'as pas pu simuler un i3 sur un Pentium, d'abord parce que tu ne l'as pas demandé à VMware de le faire



Salut & comment fait-on pour lui demandé ?


----------



## ericse (12 Juin 2020)

Sebiohazard a dit:


> Salut & comment fait-on pour lui demandé ?


Il faut bricoler le CPUID dans le fichier VMX (google t'en diras plus )


----------



## Sebiohazard (12 Juin 2020)

Alors la seule chose pertinente que j'ai trouvé c'est cette vidéo

Pour les CPU Intel il faut ajouter cette ligne dans le fichier .vmx de la VM:


```
smc.version = "0"
```

& pour les CPU AMD il faut ajouter ces lignes:


```
smc.version = “0”
cpuid.0.eax = “0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:1011”
cpuid.0.ebx = “0111:0101:0110:1110:0110:0101:0100:0111”
cpuid.0.ecx = “0110:1100:0110:0101:0111:0100:0110:1110”
cpuid.0.edx = “0100:1001:0110:0101:0110:1110:0110:1001”
cpuid.1.eax = “0000:0000:0000:0001:0000:0110:0111:0001”
cpuid.1.ebx = “0000:0010:0000:0001:0000:1000:0000:0000”
cpuid.1.ecx = “1000:0010:1001:1000:0010:0010:0000:0011”
cpuid.1.edx = “0000:1111:1010:1011:1111:1011:1111:1111”
featureCompat.enable = “FALSE”
```

Malheureusement cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi... c'est désespérant !


----------



## Sebiohazard (14 Juin 2020)

Personne pour m'aider ?


----------

